# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical - IE 1.1A

## dungtsbd

*Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical - IE 1.1A*​ ​ *
Nhà sản xuất:* Microsoft
*Loại chuột:* Dùng tay trái hay phải đều được
*Kích cỡ:* 4.97" x 2.68" x 1.54" (Tính theo centimet: 12.6cm x 6.81cm x3.93cm)
*Giá cả:*

Giá từ Wal-Mart: $28.98 (Giá rẻ nhất tham khảo từ www.microsoft.com)Giá trên X-Soft: $39.00 (gần bằng 630.000 VNĐ)Giá hàng xách tay: không thấy bán

*Đặc điểm nổi bật*


*Optical Technology*

Cải tiến từ sản phẩm nổi tiếng Microsoft InterlliMouse Optical 1.1, phiên bản mới 1.1A tiếp tục được người dùng ưa chuộng. Với công nghệ IntelliEye, IE 1.1A có tốc độ cao, độ nhạy tốt, hoạt động trên nhiều loại bề mặt khác nhau. IE 1.1A được bổ sung thêm 2 nút phụ bên hông dành cho duyệt web và văn bản, nâng tổng số lượng nút lên 5. Thiết kế đặc trưng của Microsoft, phù hợp với cả người dùng thuận tay trái và phải, rất vừa trong lòng bàn tay. 


*Comfortable in Either Hand*

Chuột được thiết kế sử dụng cho người thuận tay phải hoặc tay trái . Đối với những game thủ thuận tay trái "Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical - IE 1.1A" là lựa chọn sáng giá.


*Internet Hot Keys*

IE 1.1 A được trang bị 2 nút phụ ở 2 bên hông giúp game thủ thêm nhiều lụa chọn hơn khi chơi nhất là Counter Strike.


*Nhận xét* 


 Điều đầu tiên nhận ra rằng IE 1.1A (và dòng IE 1.1) này hoàn toàn khác hẳn với IE 3.0, nó khác ở cái cấu trúc "uốn" theo bàn tay phải của IE 3.0. Chính vì vậy IE 1.1 có thể được sử dụng cho người thuận tay phải hoặc tay trái đều tốt. Và điểm nổi bật thứ hai đó chính là Microsoft đã nâng cấp phần cứng cho IE 1.1A để tốc độ khung hình trên giây (frame per second - fps) lên 9000 (thay vì IE 1.1 là 6000) và đã bằng luôn tốc độ của IE 3.0. Thiết kế với 2 nút phụ bên hông, các nút này đều có thể thiết lập tùy theo ý muốn của bạn thông qua chương trình kèm theo hộp (Microsoft IntelliPoint 6.0).

*Đánh giá* 

_Theo đánh giá của GotFrag:_ *9/10*. 


*Bonus* 


Theo thông tin ngoài lề thì SteelSeries đã thương lượng với Microsoft làm đời IE 1.1 riêng. Nó sẽ mang ký hiệu là 1.1SS, về phần cứng và thiết kế thì giống như 1.1A. Tuy nhiên về màu sắc thì nó sẽ mang màu giống như headphone 5Hv2 (màu đen)

----------

